# Cory Spawn!



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I was flipping on the lights to my tank before i go to work in the evening and as i turn them on, my eyes were shocked to see about 40 CORY EGGS on the glass!! :shock:  Its was so random!!! i didnt do anything for them to spawn, THEY just spawned! i ahve tried and tried to get my C. Paleatus to spawn but to no avvail. and then they just spawn randomly weeks later in the community tank!!! As you might guess, the eggs where almost all eaten by the other inhabitants, but i did manage to rescue 2! i doubt they will survive but its worth a shot. I am so happy!
there are patches all over the place, the only 2 that didnt get eaten were cleverly hidden in a plant








They spawned in the 55 gallon community tank, this one


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

6 other females are swolen with eggs so i am going to trigger a second spawn tonight!!!!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't be surprised if they continue to spawn. In fact, prepare for it! I had a breeding group of Paleatus that spawned 28 days in a row! They were set up under ideal conditions...seperate breeding tank/live blackworms/pristine water conditions. Be ready for the next spawn. It's likely that they will spawn again, within a short period of time. Congrats!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I am Ready! I never have had to take eggs off the glass and i think i will have to in this tank. razor blade and be very careful right? Will the eggs survive in a bucket if i have a small filter on it and do regular water changes? Spawned Corys twice before but all the eggs got eaten before i could get them out 
Here is a female that is MASSIVE, 4 others look just like her!








A size comaprision with a fully grown male at her side!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

When I bred cories, I used a empty butter tub and nothing but an airstone. Using an anti-fungus med would also be helpful.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Why do you turn the tank lights on before going to work at night?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

well TOS i turn the lights of at night when i got to bed but i turn the lights on at 5pm and i get off at 8pm and like to have my fish awake when i get home and the lights light up my room really nicely. i know that fish need to sleep.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

A razor blade will work well for harvesting eggs. But I suggest having a turkey baster at hand...to siphon up any eggs that don't stick to the blade. Using both in combination will help you save more eggs!
Even better, get a seperate tank for the breeders. A good colony of Paleatus can produce 150-200 eggs during each spawn. I personally find that to be too many eggs to harvest. So I pull the breeders, and move them to another tank. The hatchery tank becomes the grow out tank once the eggs hatch, and you get all the eggs instead of a percentage of them. Depending on the size of your colony, a 10 gallon should work well, up to about 7 breeders. Any more, and I'd use a 20 gallon. The 10 is ideal for hatching and grow-out!
Good luck


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks fishnut! Well they haven't spawned again but they are still pretty swolen so i am still ready for it. i dont have a spare tank on hand so its risky business when they lay in that community tank. Maybe one day i can get a 20 gallon for all 15 of them to spawn in. I rescued 3 eggs and am rasing them in a cup suspended in our breeding tank with a cup so the water inside theya re in stays constant with the tank water


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

A 10 gallon goes for about $7 or $8 in most areas. Used ones are $4 or $5. You can find them at garage sales for $1 or $2. You really only need the tank and some type of filtration. I breed ALL my cories in bare bottom tanks. I've read several of your posts, and I see that you are totally into cories. So I know how you'll feel when you spot 150-200 eggs in the tank. And you'll feel even better whe you have that many free-swimming, and growing out. 1 spawn will pay for any upfront investment. If money is really tight, you can try to borrow a tank from a local fish friend. Go for it, you'll be glad that you did!


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

i found a 30 gallon for sale at a garage sale for $10 so if my parents will let me i will go for it.


----------

